# Trim-Tex Goes on holiday



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

<P>Well I'm just back from a couple weeks away!<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/sad.gif" smilieid="89"></P>
<P>Thought I would take Joe and Noe on a trip!(Hope I got ur name right Noe)</P>
<P>U did have a good time tho!<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="110"></P>
<P> </P>


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Got a new phone before I left that takes pics under water:blink:
And is dust proof! Its still working so its all good!:thumbsup:
I have more pics off Joe and Noe:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

They look comfy in the 4th photo LOL!:thumbup:


----------

